# new website www.geraldengler.com



## engler (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi,


I'm a french photographer, come to see my new website...

www.geraldengler.com


see you later

gerald


----------



## engler (Nov 15, 2006)

NO comments ?


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 15, 2006)

I like it.
Very easy to navigate and I can't even read french ;D
I adore the concept on the colours page. Thats such a great idea


----------



## engler (Nov 29, 2006)

thank you Gizmo2071...

other comments ? ? ?


----------



## Renair (Nov 30, 2006)

Easy to navigate, nice pix.


----------

